# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن : البر بالوالدين وصلة الرحم

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*صفات عباد الرحمن : البر بالوالدين وصلة الرحم*



*    يعتبر الإسلام, البر بالآباء من أفضل أنواع الطاعات التي يتقرب بها المسلم إلى الله تعالى, و البر بالوالدين معناه زيارتهما و طاعتهما وإظهار الحب والاحترام لهما.*

*   وصِلَةُ الرحم تعني الإحسان إلى الأقربين، و زيارتهم والسؤال عنهم، وتَفَقُّدِ أحوالهم ومواساتهم في أحزانهم و مشاركتهم في أفراحهم ، وعيادة مرضاهم، وغير ذلك ممَّا من شأنه أن يُقَوِّيَ من أواصر العَلاقات العائلية بينهم.*

*قال تعالى*

*وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً {23}  » الإسراء*

*    ويفيد الإنسان أن يتذكر أنَّ والديه أصل وجوده وسبب بقائه بما تعاهداه من حمل أمه له وتربيتها، وتعب والده لحمايته وصونه. وهذا يوجب لهما حق التواضع والخضوع، واستشعار الذل أمامهما. و التواضع يعتبر من حق الوالدين على ولدهما.*

*    ومن أشكال البر بهما قوله تعالى: وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ[1] وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً {24} الإسراء. و ادع لهما بالرحمة أحياء وأمواتا، جزاء على تربيتهما إياك صغيرا.*

*    ومن مظاهر الأدب والتواضع, يجب أن لا يقاطع الابن أبويه عند حديثه مع أحدهما, و أن يخفض صوته في حضرتهما, لأن رفع الصوت علامة التمرد والتهاون بمقام الوالدين.*

*وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً {1}النساء.*

*    واتقوا الله بطاعتكم إياه واتقوا الأرحام أن تقطعوها ولكن بروها وصلوها.*

*وَالَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ وَيَخَافُونَ سُوءَ الحِسَابِ {21}الرعد.*

*    والذين يصلون أبويهم ببرهم بالقول والفعل وعدم عقوقهم، ويصلون الأقارب والأرحام، بالإحسان إليهم قولا وفعلا, خشية من الله وخوفا من يوم الحساب.*

*    عن أنس رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  من أحب أن يمد له في عمره وأن يزداد له في رزقه, فليبر والديه وليصل رحمه[2] .*

*    عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبيه قال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  لا يدخل الجنة قاطع رحم . [3]*

*    عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من كان له أقارب ضعفاء ولم يحسن إليهم, ويصرف صدقته إلى غيرهم لم يقبل الله منه صدقته ولا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة، وان كان فقيرا, وصلهم بزيارته والتفقد لأحوالهم .[4]*

*    عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن أن أبا الرداد الليثي أخبره قال, قال سمعت عبد الرحمن بن عوف يذكر أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : قال الله تبارك وتعالى : أنا الرحمن خلقت الرحم وشققت لها من إسمي فمن وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها قطعته [5].*

*    عن عبد الله بن أبى أوفى يقول عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن الرحمة لا تنزل على قوم فيهم قاطع رحم [6].*

*    عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال, جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي, قال, أمك, ثم قال, أمك ,ثم قال, أمك, ثم قال أبوك[7] . 

محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني
 المشرف عن موقع صفات عباد الرحمن 
http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com*

* ——————————  —–*

*تواضع لهما بفعلك[1]*

*مسند أحمد ح13425- ج3/229[2]*

*رواه البخاري و مسلم وغيرهم[3]*

*رواه الطبراني- كتاب الكبائر الذهبي 37[4]*

*المستدرك على الصحيحين الحاكم. ح7271-ج4/174[5]*

*الأدب المفرد البخاري ج63-ج1/36[6]*

*صحيح البخاري و مسلم 5626-ج5/2227 و2548-ج4/1974[7]*

----------

